# Black & Decker 7620 Commercial Router



## eagle5 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Everybody,
I have a B&D 7620 router that has never been used. When I say this thing is flawless I mean it. I don't think this thing has seen a piece of wood. I have the oringinal manual and spec sheet. My question is, what do I have here? I heard they stopped making these in 1974. I don't think me personally will ever use it, if it's that old, it needs to go to somebody who collects them. Does anybody have any insight on the subject. Thanks

Mark


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Old power tool collectors are few and far between, but they are out there. Black and decker was a low-end product and from my experience, their commercial product wasn't much better.

I've got three or 4 of the similar models hanging around the shop. Picked em up at garage sales for 10-20 bucks, and as they only have 1/4" shanks, they do the simpler things pretty well.

If it is truely pristine, and yer lucky, you might find someone willing to pay 40 bucks for it if you advertise enuf and wait long enuf.

My advice is not to be afraid to use it just because it's old, unless the cord shows signs of insulation failure.

In the world of collectable routers, the Stanley chrome domed routers are substantially scarcer.

If you've only got one router in the shop, just park this one til you need a second one, and you will, to be sure.

I've lost count of the number of routers in my shop. From time to time I've had 3 or 4 adjusted just so, and loathe to change the settings, just grab another router.

That's about all I gotta say

Eric


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't think they are worth much. The bases are compatible
with the DeWalt 610, which won't impress anybody with
its features but is a reliable, balanced mid-weight 1/2" router.


----------



## eagle5 (Jun 23, 2013)

Other than the collet being 1/4" it's the same router that Dewalt puts out on the market today. Dewalt saw a winner when they purchased this design from B&D. The 7620 is the same as the Dewalt 618 without the 1/2" collet option and they painted it yellow. I just figured there might be somebody out there that would appreciate this more than I probably will.


----------



## eagle5 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm sorry it's the Dewalt 610. My other routers are 618.


----------



## philup70 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mark
How are you? My father has the exact B&D Model which I need parts for or a replacement because it broke while I was using it. Maybe we can come to an agreemenmt on a price. Contact me and let me know if you are looking to sell it. I could easily buy him a new router but he is use to this one. Let me know.

Phil


----------



## eagle5 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Phil, I'm doing fine. It's for sale, but it's never been used, so I can't really give it away considering the age of the model. How much were you willing to spend? Mark


----------



## philup70 (Aug 11, 2013)

Could you send me some pictures or post some and I will make an offer to you
Phil


----------



## eagle5 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry it took so long, the picture of the manual will throw you for a loop. It shows it's age but completely opposite of the router, not a scratch on it, even the plate.


----------



## philup70 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok what do you want for it.


----------



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

I have the same B& D router and I have dedicated it to a floating mortise jig. Works very well. I do have a problem and maybe someone can help. I have lost the conical shaped piece that goes with the collett. I've search the Internet without success of getting a replacement. Does anyone have one they would sell me cheaply? I'd be very grateful. Thanks a lot. Ned


----------



## philup70 (Aug 11, 2013)

Is this router still for sale


----------

